# tying up a pork butt??



## shawnburch (May 9, 2017)

I have been seeing people tying their pork butts.  I have smoked hundreds of boneless pork butts, but have never tied them before.  What is the point of tying one, and does it make much difference?


----------



## shyzabrau (May 9, 2017)

Just guessing - keep out air pockets.


----------



## worktogthr (May 9, 2017)

Some feel that tying gives it a uniform shape and thickness, thus making it cook more evenly.


----------



## phatbac (May 9, 2017)

I have seen on Man Fire Food this guy took some pork butts and butterflied them out and stuffed with herbs and seasoning and then roll them back up and tied them off but i never seen anyone tie a butt for any other reason.

Happy Smoking,

phatbac (Aaron)


----------



## SmokinAl (May 9, 2017)

I always smoke bone in butts, so there is no reason to tie them up.

If you buy a boneless butt, tying it up makes it into a more uniform size so it will cook more evenly.

Al


----------



## crankybuzzard (May 9, 2017)

I haven't seen many butts tied on here, but lots of loins get tied to keep the round shape.

Like the others have said, if it's a boneless butt I could see tying it for shape, but bone in goes right on the grates for me.


----------

